# Craig Jones 133 Slipknot #5 - Figure/Sculpture



## Sebastian

Some of you probably saw my last figure - Clown 

And now it's time for Craig Jones! #5 
24.1cm / 9.5 inches tall with the nails/spikes (21.2cm / 8.3 inches to the top of the head)


----------

